# Maid Services



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

*Maid Services + New Move Questions*

Anyone know where I can find Maid Service agencies in Dubai?

I'm not looking for a move in maid; however, someone that can come through once a week or couple times a month.

Also - can anyone expand on what maid services typically includes?


Additional Questions:
How much does a typical lease on a compact car cost? What kind of lease can I get on 1000AED?
What kind of internet service is available? Cost?
How much does mobile/cell phone service typically cost? Is AT&T available for Iphone 4? What service is the best priced/reasonable service
How much can utilities (water/electricity/gas) cost in a 1 bedroom apartment?
How much is gasoline/petro prices currently per gallon?
How much does a typical beer cost or a liquor drink at hotel?
How does one acquire a liquor license? How much does this cost? Are you able to bring any alcoholic bottles into the country without a license from the airport when entering the country from duty free shops?

Thank you for all responses in advance, I know it's a lot but appreciate any assistance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a sticky thread that says, read before posting. Alot of your questions are answered there.


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is a sticky thread that says, read before posting. Alot of your questions are answered there.


You're correct - It's been several months since I've read that thread and forgot about it. Thanks again.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

apart from the sticky, use the search function or google [<search term> site:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/] . People here are happy to help in case it is a question peculiar to your situation

1. Car lease - you are looking at a min of 1600-1700 Dhs per month for the smallest car
2. Du and Etisalat are the only providers and most of the times you do not have a choice as specific buildings may be served only by one of them. I pay 199 Dhs for a 8 mbps package. Check their websites. Pricing is the same for the two
3. AT&T? Really ? There are specific plans which can be found on Du/Etisalat website
4. Utilities - budget 200-300 Dhs p.m
5. Petrol - I think it is around 1.8- 1.9 Dhs / litre
6. Beer - Typically 30 Dhs
7. Liquor license - 160 Dhs but you get vouchers for drinks for the same amount. MMI :: Obtain A Liquor Licence
At the duty free you are allowed to buy 4 litres of alcohol (Dubai duty free limits). "Legally" you are required to have a license to drink in Dubai. However, this does not get checked or enforced. Only when you get into lgeal troubles for other issues will this get enforced (for example, you get into a fight, you will be charged with disorderly conduct AND illegal consumption of alcohol without a license)


----------

